# 98 Beetle - Starts and then dies - need help



## kellyk7 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just picked up a 98 Beetle with 112K miles The previous owner said it would not start so they took off the starter and Alternator to get them tested never put the parts back on and let it sit for about 2 years. They were not very mechanical and each time I talked to them I got a different feeling of what was wrong with car. but hey for 400.00 a clean body is worth something.

So anyway my Son got the starter and alternator bolted back up and a new battery installed. My Son then started the beetle, it cranked right up and ran pretty good for a while (he said about 15 mins just idle, He was able to drive the beetle up and down the drive way a few times. Then he turned it off.

When he went to start it again it would start run for about 3 seconds if that long and then Die. So he figures it was the old Gas , So we drained the Gas and changed the fuel filter and flushed the lines and filled the Beetle up with fresh gas. It Does the same thing, Start runs clean for a second or two then dies.

So far I have done the following:

1. Checked for vacuum leaks - did find a cracked line and replaced that
2. Replaced the fuel regulator with one from another beetle we have

I have to make up a t-adapter to test fuel pressure.

Any Ideas or guidance would be appreciated.

Kelly


----------



## timf (Jun 24, 2005)

most likely an intermittent immobilizer chip in the key - try the other key if you have one.

If not, search this site for the fix - it entails getting a new chip for key fob and having the dealer code the immobilizer to accept it.

One other thing - if it is the immobilizer it'll flash the immobilizer warning light on the dash and throw a code which can be read a VAG code reader.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

'98 and '99 NBs were not immobilized so that's not the issue.

Sounds like a fuel issue to me. Does the fuel pump prime? Spark plugs/wires up to date?


----------



## kellyk7 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have not had time to get a fuel pressure gauge on it. What Fuel pressures are required. 

I will take the plugs out and get a look, the wires appear to be older


----------



## kellyk7 (Apr 25, 2011)

*more Information*

Ok so this past weekend here is what I did

1. Checked the Plugs and wires - replaced them
2. looked for loose wire connectors all over the engine, cleaned and replugged almost everything
3. Tested the Fuel pump, start pressure is 44psi, run pressure drops but is still over 35 when engine dies. if I remove the vacuum line from the regulator the pressure stays above 44- out of frustration I swapped the fuel pump from another beetle that is running fine (blown head gasket two weeks ago) same pressure profile

4. I scoured the engine for vacuum leaks, there are two major vacuum sources on the plenum, the gasket between the throttle body and the plenum, the two halves of the plenum, the plenum and the head, plus the seals around the injectors. I blocked off hose to the Brakes and the crazy secondary air pump, i also blocked off the hose to the emissions system on the passenger side of the plenum. both of these are 3/8" nipples. there are some smaller hoses one for the fuel reg and one on the top of the throttle body, I found a leak in the vacuum switch for the crank case vent and blocked it off the other vacuum hoses from the throttle body source was not leaking.

I called the dealer and confirmed that on the 98 and 99 beetles do not have the imobilizer on them.

none of this made the engine start and run, it would start and run a brief second and die

I was able to juice it with starting fluid and keep it running so this tells that it is not something shutting the ignition down but this does not mean the fuel injection is not being shut off because the starting fluid takes care of the fuel (ok it runs like crap but will run pretty much as long as I want to keep it going) 


now the crazy part. 
When we first brought the beetle home the alternator was out of it, no belt and it was unhooked. my son being impatient put a new battery n it, isolated the two wires on the alternator and started the car. it was a rough start but it started and ran, he was able to get it to start twice, once it ran for about 5 mins, the second time it did not start clean but after a recharge of battery and a few attempts it started and ran for near 20 mins, he even drove it forward and backward down our long driveway. After this second time he figured he had it made and went and got a belt and the tensioner that was froze up and put the alternator in the car, it was after this that we started having the problem of not starting

So late in the day we had the idea, disconnect the alternator again, and with the belt off the alternator and the alternator still attached , the battery charged we were able to start the beetle and it ran for about 20 mins, ran fine too

my son got bold and drove it around the block, but ended up pushing it home

Now other info we know about this beetle is that it has a problem in the auto transmission


----------



## radu242 (Nov 9, 2021)

timf said:


> most likely an intermittent immobilizer chip in the key - try the other key if you have one.
> 
> If not, search this site for the fix - it entails getting a new chip for key fob and having the dealer code the immobilizer to accept it.
> 
> One other thing - if it is the immobilizer it'll flash the immobilizer warning light on the dash and throw a code which can be read a VAG code reader.


The 1998 didnt have an imobilizor as far as i understand. I'm having the same issue with a 98 i just got from a friend and have been reading posts like this one hoping to find a fix myself.


----------



## radu242 (Nov 9, 2021)

kellyk7 said:


> *more Information*
> 
> Ok so this past weekend here is what I did
> 
> ...


Did you ever solve the start/die issue? I'm havingb the same problem with a 98 i just got


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

radu242 said:


> Did you ever solve the start/die issue? I'm havingb the same problem with a 98 i just got


You might want to start your own thread to detail what is going on and what you may have done to try to solve the problem.


----------



## wellsronald72 (4 mo ago)

Rockerchick said:


> '98 and '99 NBs were not immobilized so that's not the issue.
> 
> Sounds like a fuel issue to me. Does the fuel pump prime? Spark plugs/wires up to date?


The fuel pump's good spark plug wires are good it gets fuel it gets sparked it just starts up and dies


----------



## wellsronald72 (4 mo ago)

It gets spark it gets fuel it just starts up and dies


----------



## Kramer5702 (Apr 21, 2019)

Have you checked the main vacuum line going from the back of the motor to the brake booster? Even a crack in that line can cause that issue.


----------

